# What is the purpose to life?



## DeepnMeaningless

What is the purpose to life?
I may sound like a depressed humanoid but take a moment to think with me on this..
Despite our biological purpose to multiply/reproduce, pass on information blah blah, is there honestly a reason to be here today?
My argument is no. There is no purpose to live, no purpose to “invent” a purpose because sooner or later we will die. The sad truth yes, but isn't that what we are living for? We learn all this information, we make all these friends, we earn all this money but for what? A good job? To feel wanted? To buy a nice house, explore etc? We wont take any of this with us when we die! Its just like a torturous reality. We intentionally torture ourselves throughout our life, then we die. 
Ive heard to many arguments that people try to hit back at this harsh truth. You live to help others in life.. Well whats the point to that? They will die one day and all your efforts are for nothing. 
You make a purpose to your life.. Again what is the point?
You get the idea. You cant beat death.. But what if you could? What if someone figured out the key to infinite life?? regenerative cells? What about keeping the ratio at which cells reproduce and die the same rate as they are now? or when you were younger? What if we could accomplish that today, If we suddenly did I strongly believe as a species we would have a universal purpose, an answer to the intricately thought about question: what is the meaning to life?. 
Infinite knowledge.. That is basically my conclusion, to learn forever, to explore the vast reaches of our own galaxy, to have time to study all there is to know about life, and the way cells communicate, to speak every language, to find other sources of life. Would that not be bliss? 

Thanks JW


----------



## iCod

There is no purpose.
We're all here just to make babies, survive for as long as possible, then die.


----------



## rlo1995

Alone the fact that we will all die and eath will come to an end gives me reason to live, think about how ****ing lucky you are to be on this planet. To be able to feel, think, hear, smell, laugh, cry, have sex, get angry and hit something, bathe in the ocean, take care of an animal.. I think the point in everything is to enjoy it and make the best of it. For yourself and for others, animals and people. And to live naturally and take care of earth.


----------



## AussiePea

To enjoy the little things, the smell of the air when you walk outside on a rainy morning, the feeling of laughing at something funny, the thrill of getting off a plane in a place you have never been before, etc etc etc. It's something different to everyone as well, people have their own goals and ambitions. 

I only have one chance at living and intend to make the most I can of it. I wish I could enjoy the little things a little more than I do but I'm working on it and I find that when I can do that, I am a lot happier.


----------



## Hylar

"What is the fundamental nature of reality?"
"The oak tree in the garden"


----------



## Smallfry

If we could all live forever, earth would get pretty overcrowded


----------



## XxCrystalXx

To succeed in life.


----------



## EmotionlessThug

> We learn all this information, we make all these friends, we earn all this money but for what? A good job? To feel wanted? To buy a nice house, explore etc?


You know the answer, since you're typing it.


----------



## Brawk Shady

One must not be ungrateful with the privilege of life, even if it is a limited amount of time. Just because you don't live forever doesn't mean it's pointless. The point is to be happy, doing what one enjoys.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## marcel177

To eat


----------



## NeuronAssembly

There isn't any real purpose to it, I mean, we're all just biological machines. There's nothing special about us, so I doubt there's any "higher purpose." But nonetheless you should try to enjoy the time that you have left here; before and after life there is just nothingness, so you might as well try to make the most out of this once in forever opportunity.


----------



## refined_rascal

I don't believe life has any more 'purpose' than clouds or mountains have 'purpose'. Sure they all exist, but they all result from physical processes, and in themselves have no purpose. 

I think the idea of life having a 'purpose' is the product of sentient beings who are afraid of the idea that they are simply an accident, and that when they die, the universe will not pause to consider the brief moment they existed.

Life is pointless in as much as it has no end-goal. However, that is not to say that we cannot bring meaning and purpose to our own lives and to the lives of others.


----------



## blue2

Maybe its to give value to the universe ...whats the point in making something really pretty if theirs nothing there to see or experience it ..


----------



## ugh1979

There is almost certainly no cosmic purpose to life, just as there is no cosmic purpose to anything. Nothing needs to exist, but we know some things do exist. 

We can however choose to gives our lives purpose. We are free to choose.

I find the statement that saying what's the point if we all die bizarre, as why does life need to be infinite for something to matter?

If you can't experience something forever would you rather never experience it all?

Giving our finite lives purpose often makes us and others happy so we/they have a more enjoyable temporal existence.


----------



## ugh1979

blue2 said:


> Maybe its to give value to the universe ...whats the point in making something really pretty if theirs nothing there to see or experience it ..


A universe doesn't need to have anything we consider to be of value or aesthetic quality. Value and aesthetics are subjective, not objective. You don't really think things that we find beautiful shouldn't exist unless we are around to appreciate them do you?


----------



## fonz




----------



## Sdistant

I've heard the meaning of life is to live.


----------



## Orbiter

rlo1995 said:


> Alone the fact that we will all die and eath will come to an end gives me reason to live, think about how ****ing lucky you are to be on this planet. To be able to feel, think, hear, smell, laugh, cry, have sex, get angry and hit something, bathe in the ocean, take care of an animal.. I think the point in everything is to enjoy it and make the best of it. For yourself and for others, animals and people. And to live naturally and take care of earth.


Have sex?
You are making fun of me, don't ya?


----------



## Kevin001

Tough question to answer. It all depends on the person. The christian side of me wants to say the purpose of life is to serve God and help one another succeed in this material world. On the other hand I think many people would say its all about the relationships we have and just enjoying life. Everyone has to find their own purpose in life.


----------



## migs7792

this thread makes me want to believe in reincarnation 100%. I still have doubts about the whole thing (even though I am a Buddhist), whether we really have a 'soul' that is self aware or if there is any 'soul' at all, or if the soul goes to state of bliss or doom for eternity etc. the reason I avoid these type of discussions in RL.


----------



## migs7792

I think the word 'purpose' is used to justify why something exists so that another thing can or will continue to exist until all said conditions are gone for that thing to continue existing or its existence invalidated. Say if the purpose of clouds is to give rain to plants so they can grow to trees, then safe to say one of its purpose is for plants to exist. However, many other factors also undermine existence of certain plants in certain areas and certain times that prevents raining then plants whither. 

Another example would be the 'purpose' of jobs. Ideally, although society had became more complex, all people must have a job so they can contribute something while getting food, shelter and other basic needs from society so we can say jobs 'exist' to keep this reciprocity principle in purpose, hence why societies are there in the first place. But other factors prevent most people from going to work (can be because of unfair wage practices or and we have a rising unemployment all over the world because of social injustices and greed, hence the whole 'purpose' of getting a job is becoming moot to many people.

I really believe everything is an accident. It depends on the person how he or she will take the word 'accident' when it dawns upon them that their 'life is an accident'. It has everything to do with ego-identification really. A sense of separation also breeds a sense of identification so strong that we become attached to our existence.


----------



## twitchy666

I don't like the idea of prospering


----------



## SplendidBob

No reason to assume there needs to be a purpose to life.


----------



## truant

The lack of purpose is what makes life worth living. What a dreadful place it would be if there were a right and a wrong way to live our lives.


----------



## harrison

splendidbob said:


> No reason to assume there needs to be a purpose to life.


I agree.

Our circumstances will obviously dictate our purpose to a large extent and will depend on our priorities. My main priority has always been my son - but now that's he's getting older I can see that my purpose will change slightly.


----------



## harrison

truant said:


> The lack of purpose is what makes life worth living. *What a dreadful place it would be if there were a right and a wrong way to live our lives*.


Indeed. Or if we were all the same.

A few years ago I was arrested for stealing a lot of things. When the detectives took me into the police station I was quite upset and giving myself a hard time, saying what a ****ing idiot I had been. One of the toughest looking ones just stopped and looked at me and said: "Don't worry Don, imagine how boring the world would be if there weren't people like you?"

I thought that was a wonderful thing to say - they were very kind to me, I'll never forget that.


----------



## abc0

making babies i think. spreading your seed, making your mark


----------



## Mousey9

i don't care


----------



## EchoIX

I love this question because the answer is a really simple one.

See, the sun is going to go out someday (well, it won't be day when that happens, am I right fellas?) The universe will probably cease to exist after a while and all of this? Well, who cares?

No. There is no purpose. But that just means you can make of it what you will.


----------



## blue2

ugh1979 said:


> A universe doesn't need to have anything we consider to be of value or aesthetic quality. Value and aesthetics are subjective, not objective.


Of course  so maybe the universe wanted to experience itself from a subjective viewpoint through a collective consciousness


----------



## ugh1979

blue2 said:


> Of course  so maybe the universe wanted to experience itself from a subjective viewpoint through a collective consciousness


Desire (want) for such an experience is an emotion that would require some form of conciousness and self awareness. There's no evidence the universe has any emotions or self awareness on a cosmic level. It simply doesn't need to, and to postulate it might is anthropomorphic, which I'm afraid is a typical human logical fallacy.

It's like thinking the land you live on is possibly self aware and desires you to live in it.

As much as some people don't like to hear it, it's without doubt we are irrelevant to the vast majority of everything. A random note of insignificance in the cosmic orchestra. Undoubtedly the only thing that can make us matter is ourselves.

Appreciating that takes humility but doing so is a virtue.


----------



## jagmusic

The meaning of life is to live, but we are not just life. We are not a single entity. We are a chemical machine a conglomeration of multiple entities. There is no such thing as just you, you are part of a larger system. We have always been a part of this system and always will be, despite our being conscious of it or not. 

As for our ephemeral existance as a human, the question to ask is "how to live?" How to live happy in your short time in this form. For what is the purpose of continuing life if it is not to seek peace and happiness. We are going to die someday and there is no reason to end it early for there is always a way to humble yourself in life. Seek solace in the fact that we are only temporary and release the stresses of the modern day. We will have our time to return to unconscious participation in the system we have always been a part of, and always will be. 

We will never fully understand the truth and thats ok, because we are made up of the truth and can be aware of that. The universe is a oneness. Beyond the universe we cannot fathom in our current form, but what need do we have for that understanding as primitive chemical machines anyway? Learn all you can and be humble, love everything that exists, and be happy, surrounded by the mysteries, and seemingly, miraculous beautiful things.


----------



## Krystal28

Wow this just blew my mind. I always wondered why does everyone want to know their purpose in life. I wonder what mine is all the time. Reading this I'm wondering maybe that's the wrong question..there is no purpose and that's ok.. Just do what makes u happy? Lol I probably sound dumb rn lmao


----------



## The Homie Jesus

Ultimately, the purpose of every human being on the planet is to wake up. What do i mean by waking up? To become aware of your true nature constantly, as pure consciousness.

Right at this moment, the purpose of your life is to read this post. After that, whatever you do next becomes your purpose.
Life is all about being present in whatever you do, this is the only way to be at peace. Whether you believe me or not is not important but I promise you this, if you learn to become present whatever you do, all your problems will disappear.

Listen to this

__
https://soundcloud.com/the-homie-jesus%2Fthe-secret-to-life


----------



## Erroll

DeepnMeaningless said:


> You cant beat death.. But what if you could? What if someone figured out the key to infinite life?? regenerative cells? What about keeping the ratio at which cells reproduce and die the same rate as they are now? or when you were younger? What if we could accomplish that today,


Let's just stop and think about eternal life. First we have to assume 'life' as we currently know it, because tht is what you are addressing when you say eternal life. So my question is; are we envisioning a sort of 'hell'. I mean, I enjoy life as much as the next guy, but I don't know if I could take it forever; that's a very long time. Think about what life is now and what it would be were it eternal; eternal bodily maintenance, eternal disagreements, reconciliations, loves, lost loves, stress, pleasures which get worn out after a few million years of it. Although it is conceivable that an infinite universe could offer infinite novelty, we would likely become bored with spending 24 hours a day searching for novelty, with the passage of eons eventually passing before another novel thing is discovered.

I'm not a Buddhist, but I think that they do not long for eternal life. Nirvana is only reached after the monotonous cycle of reincarnation is broken. Life/self is the source of dukkha. I can see a lot of sense in that. Why do we cherish life so? The sweet oblivion of death is like the ultimate drug.



DeepnMeaningless said:


> If we suddenly did I strongly believe as a species we would have a universal purpose, an answer to the intricately thought about question: what is the meaning to life?.
> Infinite knowledge.. That is basically my conclusion, to learn forever, to explore the vast reaches of our own galaxy, to have time to study all there is to know about life, and the way cells communicate, to speak every language, to find other sources of life. Would that not be bliss?


Of all the possibilities of what there is to do with eternal life, this one sounds the sweetest to me. Yet, what would you do in the interim between the discoveries of new novelties to delight in? It could be 100 trillion years until you solve the next novelty and feel the sweet satisfaction. And how long would you feel that satisfaction until the next novelty tugged at your curiosity? And how many eons of effort, stress, and disallusionment would you feel before you again felt the fleeting satisfaction of developing another unified field theory?

If eternal life is anything like this life, I really think that I would have to pass. And I can not imagine any new way of life that could be satisfying for an eternity. Not sure what the meaning of life is. But there is death because we need death. Not suicidal or anything here; just thinking things through and being satisfied with my lot.


----------



## OohSexyLady

Life


----------



## NicoleA15

I think everyone has to find their own purpose in life, as there isn't a purpose that fits everyone's ideals precisely. My own idea of the purpose of life is that each person must work to improve some aspect of life on Earth, whether that's fighting for a social justice cause, raising a family of well-adjusted kids, helping the environment, etc. It's different for each person and there's a varying scale of "improvement," but that's just my idea and what I adhere to.


----------



## GoneBush

Imagine a painting. You might find a few spots to paint over but there is nothing much else to do. Now imagine a blank canvas. You can paint whatever (within limits - the corners of the canvas - laws, society whatever you want to call it) you want. You can paint a tree, flowers, an animal. Anything you want. This canvas is YOUR life. The canvas doesn't have any 'purpose', it's a canvas. However, if you accept it as such and put something on there, the more you try, the more you put on there the better it will look. Until one day when you will look at it and say 'Hey, that's actually a great painting!'. If one can't find anything to do with their canvas, that's noone's fault, it's purely a lack of imagination. Sometimes, especially when you are young and want to find your place in life, it is hard to find something to put on there. Just start painting! Don't be afraid. Don't seek for the purpose, make the purpose!


----------



## andretti

iCod said:


> There is no purpose.
> We're all here just to make babies, survive for as long as possible, then die.


i agree with this banned person. life has no purpose at all.


----------



## ugh1979

GoneBush said:


> Imagine a painting. You might find a few spots to paint over but there is nothing much else to do. Now imagine a blank canvas. You can paint whatever (within limits - the corners of the canvas - laws, society whatever you want to call it) you want. You can paint a tree, flowers, an animal. Anything you want. This canvas is YOUR life. The canvas doesn't have any 'purpose', it's a canvas. However, if you accept it as such and put something on there, the more you try, the more you put on there the better it will look. Until one day when you will look at it and say 'Hey, that's actually a great painting!'. If one can't find anything to do with their canvas, that's noone's fault, it's purely a lack of imagination. Sometimes, especially when you are young and want to find your place in life, it is hard to find something to put on there. Just start painting! Don't be afraid. Don't seek for the purpose, make the purpose!


Well said. 

A core 'requirement' our lives in order to be happy and fulfilled is to make purpose for your life. Take responsibility for it rather than looking for some senior figure to tell you what your purpose is.


----------



## GoneBush

ugh1979 said:


> Well said.
> 
> A core 'requirement' our lives in order to be happy and fulfilled is to make purpose for your life. Take responsibility for it rather than looking for some senior figure to tell you what your purpose is.


Spot on bro'. Take responsibility. That is something what annoys me so much. I dare say 9 out of 10 people don't take responsibility for their own lives. Complaining and complaining ... no action. They more or less drift through it. Yet they want to tell me I'm the odd one. I get that young people need guidance, are uncertain ... just start doing something! How did Amundsen reach the South Pole? By complaining? How did Hillary reach Mt Everest - By blaming Tensing that it was too far away? No, they did it by taking a step. They didn't know whether they were going to make it or not, they went for it.


----------



## twitchy666

*To be a part*

of a hive. I was beaten by some0ne(s)

my plan was to achieve anything nobody else has done.

too many people who do what I wanted to do


----------



## forgetmylife

iCod said:


> There is no purpose.
> We're all here just to make babies, survive for as long as possible, then die.


pretty much sums it up

and along the way gravitating towards small things that makes us feel more secure (like for example making babies or landing a job/career) to "assist" with "survival" and preserving and passing on genes...

and on the other end, avoiding small things that make us feel threatened, or feel fear in order to "be" (feel) more secure and "survive" and avoid this concept of death that is ironically inevitable

idk just a rambling hypothesis...

ppl are dumb as sometimes the decision making system like the one above is flipped where we avoid situations or things that could actually give us a better chance at survival, and vice versa

there are no rules, there is no purpose. everything is random from one perspective, albeit a grand-scale objective perspective perhaps? but, us subjective humans have the ability to observe and document patterns over this thing called timeeeeeee

fun stuff

we're here to eat hamburger and hot dogs with ketchup and sometimes cheese on them, and french fries and ice cream and soda, and then to occasionally send a few of ourselves to the moon and back... in the meantime killing off any potential enemies both literally and metaphorically that want to take us down, and reproducing of course to keep the cycle going of eating animals, plants, whatever, followed by sending a few of ourselves into space when we get the chance

truly a phenomenal site to behold if there were anyone out there observing our habits and ventures... whether or not that's a sarcastic statement is for you to decide


----------



## fredbloggs02

My view is that purpose must extend beyond the flesh that grossly encloses it. I feel it has to go deeper. I think this is how I would feel however joyful my life was. I am not like my sister or my family who can be content and absorbed enough with things around them. This somehow leaves notes unstruck within me. The subjective purpose of the atheist humanists is like a shallow ripple to me, and somehow blithe and selfish in failing to look suffering in the face and find meaning there, instead denying that there is meaning to be found. My father, a strong atheist, argued with me about this. He can embrace the humanist notion of subjective purpose. In the end, I am left feeling that no one really understands me.


----------



## ugh1979

fredbloggs02 said:


> My view is that purpose must extend beyond the flesh that grossly encloses it. I feel it has to go deeper. I think this is how I would feel however joyful my life was. I am not like my sister or my family who can be content and absorbed enough with things around them. This somehow leaves notes unstruck within me. The subjective purpose of the atheist humanists is like a shallow ripple to me, and somehow blithe and selfish in failing to look suffering in the face and find meaning there, instead denying that there is meaning to be found. My father, a strong atheist, argued with me about this. He can embrace the humanist notion of subjective purpose. In the end, I am left feeling that no one really understands me.


Demanding there must be some objective purpose to your life is extremely arrogant.

What objective meaning do you think there is to suffering and why is it selfish to deny it? What purpose do you think a child with terminal cancer and in excruciating pain everyday serves for example? I find it perverse to say there is a purpose to it.


----------



## fredbloggs02

ugh1979 said:


> Demanding there must be some objective purpose to your life is extremely arrogant.
> 
> What objective meaning do you think there is to suffering and why is it selfish to deny it? What purpose do you think a child with terminal cancer and in excruciating pain everyday serves for example? I find it perverse to say there is a purpose to it.


I would rather say necessary. In any case, to accuse another of pride is easily done. Is it not the hubris of your neo-humanist relativism which denies ultimate purpose and salvation to mankind? And how can you or the average humanist possibly know evolution is unguided?

Selfish because subjective meaning, if followed through, is to give up on countless people who deserved better in this life. It is to either cease caring or despair; it is to deny justice to the tortured screams of the agonized child and its family; it is to be the bellman of ultimate nihilism - the final darkness - eager to ring every last bell. Call that humanism if you like.

I have no more undaunted or innovative answer for the idea marketplace than the Stoic/Christian answer of Job or Romans 8:28. Or I could speak of how the transfiguration of Christ by Gethsemane and Golgotha radiates through the Christian heritage of western civilization. The significance of this answer is far too complex and personal to relate on a public forum however, as its cornerstone is my belief in a God of justice and judgment. If that makes me weaker than you - so be it.


----------



## ugh1979

fredbloggs02 said:


> I would rather say necessary. In any case, to accuse another of pride is easily done. Is it not the hubris of your neo-humanist relativism which denies ultimate purpose and salvation to mankind?


It's not hubris to state that there is no objective purpose to mankind. In fact it's the humble stance. Accepting we are ultimately of no importance to most people, never mind the greater universe, but are important to those that are close to us or that we positively effect is the credible position. If that makes you feel uncomfortable and you feel you should be divinely important then that's sad.

If that is the case, why do you think you must be of such importance?



> And how can you or the average humanist possibly know evolution is unguided?


There is no evidence that it is guided, and overwhelming evidence that it doesn't need to be guided by any intelligent deity, so to all extents and purposes we can say it's something that is known, aka a fact.



> Selfish because subjective meaning, if followed through, is to give up on countless people who deserved better in this life. It is to either cease caring or despair; it is to deny justice to the tortured screams of the agonized child and its family; it is to be the bellman of ultimate nihilism - the final darkness - eager to ring every last bell. Call that humanism if you like.


Can you explain how humanism/there only being subjective meaning, gives up on countless people who deserved better in this life?

Why do you think humanists etc don't care about or deny justice to those who deserve it?

Also, to say it is the bellman of ultimate nihilism says to me you have no idea what humanism and related mindsets are. Feel free to explain how humanism and related mindsets equals nihilism. Only someone who can't see reasons for anything other than reasons their religion states could come up with such an absurd claim.

You actively need to state there is no point to anything unless it has objective meaning to come to such a conclusion. You won't of course find any humanist or any similar minded person believe that, as they deem subjective meaning to be totally valid and the idea of objective meaning to be redundant, just like the concept of gods etc.


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker

Sometimes it feels like there is, or should be, a reason. There is none.


----------



## ugh1979

sarafinanickelbocker said:


> Sometimes it feels like there is, or should be, a reason. There is none.


Indeed we are generally genetically programmed to seek purpose. agency and reason in everything, hence why people apply it to everything, even when there is arguably none there.

It's a function of human psychology that obviously serves us well in many respects, but can lead us to gross fallacies and delusional beliefs in others.


----------



## coeur_brise

Love or freedom. Choose at your leisure. I really do think so after experiencing love, pain, being trapped, hurt. Ecstasy and pain both teeter and totter on the same see-saw.


----------



## moonlite

If life on earth was glorious and wasn't filled with problems, do you think people would still say life has no purpose?


----------



## BAH

Become a slave, then expire


----------



## Taplow

We are only the vehicles that genes use to perpetuate themselves.


----------



## unemployment simulator

DeepnMeaningless said:


> What is the purpose to life?


to find your own purpose in life.


----------



## unemployment simulator

if we all gave up in the face of futility then society wouldn't work. people wouldn't get up out of bed. our actions keep the human race ticking along. we are all a contributor no matter how little we think we do.
its a rather selfish way to look at life, to say the purpose is for us to hoard knowledge and live forever, we can pass on our knowledge to others, that way the next generation learns things and humanity progresses. the whole history of civilisation, our current understanding of science, pretty much everything we know is where it is today because of the work of our ancestors. contributions to collective knowledge is our legacy.


----------



## SwtSurrender

DeepnMeaningless said:


> What is the purpose to life?
> I may sound like a depressed humanoid but take a moment to think with me on this..
> Despite our biological purpose to multiply/reproduce, pass on information blah blah, is there honestly a reason to be here today?
> My argument is no. There is no purpose to live, no purpose to "invent" a purpose because sooner or later we will die. The sad truth yes, but isn't that what we are living for? We learn all this information, we make all these friends, we earn all this money but for what? A good job? To feel wanted? To buy a nice house, explore etc? We wont take any of this with us when we die! Its just like a torturous reality. We intentionally torture ourselves throughout our life, then we die.
> Ive heard to many arguments that people try to hit back at this harsh truth. You live to help others in life.. Well whats the point to that? They will die one day and all your efforts are for nothing.
> You make a purpose to your life.. Again what is the point?
> You get the idea. You cant beat death.. But what if you could? What if someone figured out the key to infinite life?? regenerative cells? What about keeping the ratio at which cells reproduce and die the same rate as they are now? or when you were younger? What if we could accomplish that today, If we suddenly did I strongly believe as a species we would have a universal purpose, an answer to the intricately thought about question: what is the meaning to life?.
> Infinite knowledge.. That is basically my conclusion, to learn forever, to explore the vast reaches of our own galaxy, to have time to study all there is to know about life, and the way cells communicate, to speak every language, to find other sources of life. Would that not be bliss?
> 
> Thanks JW


To learn forever and also to have sex, because our brain loves pleasure. Let's see, our brain loves food, sex, other rewards, basically it turns everything it needs to survive into pleasure, so that it makes life more enjoyable. Ey?


----------



## daisywillowlilyrose

How will we know when we die when we won't live?


----------



## jim_morrison

Hedonism. LaVayan Satanism style. But in a healthy sense. Like eating right and working out a lot to be the best me. Indulgence without limits isn't self loving because it's destructive, so it's not in line with true hedonism. Indulgences should be ones which enhance your experience of life and aren't self destructive. Turning the other cheek is also not in line with hedonism. You have to stand up for yourself without mercy.


----------



## duckie

DeepnMeaningless said:


> What is the purpose to life?


Well, one must eat another life to survive so I'd say the purpose of life is to kill.


----------



## MamaDoe

To breed and not become extinct.

We live because it's possible.


----------



## Fun Spirit

For me the purpose of life is to determine if you are with God or not. You love him and follow him or not. Then when you die and meet God He will judge you base on how you lived your life for Him and in Him. If you didn't well....you're screwed and you sure won't be in His Kingdom and the Hereafter. 
You will die the second death. One after the physical death and You will cease to exist.


----------



## ugh1979

Black As Day said:


> For me the purpose of life is to determine if you are with God or not. You love him and follow him or not. Then when you die and meet God He will judge you base on how you lived your life for Him and in Him. If you didn't well....you're screwed and you sure won't be in His Kingdom and the Hereafter.
> You will die the second death. One after the physical death and You will cease to exist.


If there is no god, which is almost certain, at least in line with any religious definition, then you'll have wasted your life if that is your only purpose.

Betting everything on something there is no evidence for exists is folly. There is a world of things we _know _exist which we can observe our positive work on which can serve as far better purpose and _guarantee _a meaningful life.


----------



## PrisciIIa

This one is easy.

To cure aging, merge with technology and become god like beings, travel the cosmos, spread life and intelligence accross the universe, slowly transforming chaotic and violent nature of universe, into organized and intelligent place.


----------



## Adversid

We have no greater purpose than the birds and bees, trees and flowers.

It's just that our dominance over the earth and superior intellect makes us feel entitled to something greater.


----------



## 2Milk

I just saw a documentary about disabled children. It was really sad. This documentary has reinforced my belief that life I just something that happened because it could and there's no meaning behind. The end goal of most humans is to ****, impregnate, and die so the future generations can also ****, impregnate, and die. Basically, we are here to spread our seed as far as we can for no god dam reason.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

The manufacture and wide distribution of poop.


----------



## twitchy666

*Dying!*

Proper holiday!

#1 task


----------



## Em Ha

I think in a way we already live forever, our souls at least. Death is not the end it's in fact a new beginning. Or so I believe.

Our purpose in life? To keep learning in this life and the next. Enjoy every aspect of it, the good and the bad, and spread the love. Genuine love that comes from the heart. Be happy with everything there is and will be. Set the world alight with your own unique personality. 

We all have so much potential but we don't see it.

Yeah.. 0


----------



## twitchy666

*good one*



iCod said:


> There is no purpose.
> We're all here just to make babies, survive for as long as possible, then die.


babies was an OFF switch for me. Volume of people I know of my age have done that

I'm motivated towards it but my chance is over. Earning a living came first to me. Having that removed too many times increased my pain

Unsure where the priorities are at all. Tell me yours. People and love, money, holidays, bosses... I am absolutely sure that one missing thing destroys everything else. 1. Work. 2. Girlfriend. Both started.

homes and holidays but not enough of those.

Crumbling. Death of people doesn't affect me much. Sadness disappears.


----------



## aaaa1111bbbb2222cccc3333

Go to school, then sacrifice your life to a wage slave job, breed a few kids who will lead the same absurd life. Multiply that by 7 billion.


----------



## Methodical

I don't know but I'm sure it wasn't this.


----------



## railcar82594

If going by the judaeo-christian teachings. Aspire to be worthy of heaven and somehow help make others' lives better. The current life is a material reality "test". (not saying myself and everyone has an easy time at this as life for each individual seems to be challenging and distracting enough as it is)


----------



## Monz

To me the purpose of life is how you choose to live it. It's you letting go of your set up reality and the expectations of living in society and finding the inner voice and following that purpose. It's creating a surrounding you choose to live in. It's questioning everything and being conscious. Nobody knows whats on the other side, so we may as well imagine whatever we like and follow the depths of those thoughts.. Just like Alice falling down that hole, we need to explore our imagination and create our own world.


----------



## Maverick34

Monz said:


> To me the purpose of life is how you choose to live it. It's you letting go of your set up reality and the expectations of living in society and finding the inner voice and following that purpose. It's creating a surrounding you choose to live in. It's questioning everything and being conscious. Nobody knows whats on the other side, so we may as well imagine whatever we like and follow the depths of those thoughts.. Just like Alice falling down that hole, we need to explore our imagination and create our own world.


Well said :ditto


----------



## CNikki

I don't know. I do know what my enemies are within question - depression and time.


----------



## TheSanderosaCompound

jagmusic said:


> The meaning of life is to live, but we are not just life. We are not a single entity. We are a chemical machine a conglomeration of multiple entities. There is no such thing as just you, you are part of a larger system. We have always been a part of this system and always will be, despite our being conscious of it or not.
> 
> As for our ephemeral existance as a human, the question to ask is "how to live?" How to live happy in your short time in this form. For what is the purpose of continuing life if it is not to seek peace and happiness. We are going to die someday and there is no reason to end it early for there is always a way to humble yourself in life. Seek solace in the fact that we are only temporary and release the stresses of the modern day. We will have our time to return to unconscious participation in the system we have always been a part of, and always will be.
> 
> We will never fully understand the truth and thats ok, because we are made up of the truth and can be aware of that. The universe is a oneness. Beyond the universe we cannot fathom in our current form, but what need do we have for that understanding as primitive chemical machines anyway? Learn all you can and be humble, love everything that exists, and be happy, surrounded by the mysteries, and seemingly, miraculous beautiful things.


EXACTLY... We are part of a larger consciousness that we humans will never "understand". So live life and prosper...


----------



## Smiddy

Having experiences and making strong connections with people.


----------

